# different brands of citric?



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

i have been using citric from dairy connection for all this time, but needed some other 'goaty' things, so ordered it all from another company, including citric. i was surprised to find it actually came from yet another company, known for its cheesy stuff. but, it makes ricotta?! i try and try to make mozz again and nope, a huge vat of what looks more like ricotta. i again got citric from d/c and made the best batch yet. has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

No, I haven't had that happen, but have just used DC, Rikki's (or hoeggars, and glengarry I think for CA as well) in the past. I was thinking about getting it in bulk from another place(candy supply),but I guess not all CAs are the same. :?


----------



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

Chris, maybe the answer is really that some citric acid is more concentrated than others. I haven't made mozarella in ages and loaned my recipe book out so used a recipe from the net -- called for more citric acid than the recipe that I normally use and yes I did get a very large return in ricotta! --Linda


----------



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

this stuff was well over a year old. from new england, and when i called them about it (ordered it from hoeggers tho.) the woman also said to not keep it in the freezer. i had been keeping all my cheese stuff in the freezer, but maybe shouldn't keep citric there? i don't know.


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

YEP!! ugh...

I used citric acid from Snowdrift farms as it was ssooooo much cheaper (I got it for bath melts so no big deal it doesn't work for cheese)....and same thing, RICOTTA!

Oh well. 

Need to go order with d/c again!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Did the person at NECS tell you why you should not freeze the citric?
I have always kept all my cheese stuff in the freezer. 
I would like to know the reasoning behind that since it seems like it would extend the life. 
Lee


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

You should freeze your citric. DC has the very best cheesemaking supplies. I will not openly bash but will just leave it at this...just buy from DC...period...hands down you can't go wrong. Alot of us resale and just ask them where it comes from, if not DC I would not bother with it. I have wasted tons of money on cultures, acids and rennet in the past.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Who is DC?


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

http://www.dairyconnection.com/

Also, as for the citric acid question, if it was purchased from a reputable place, it should be the same concentration. That is, ~99+% pure If not, it may be less pure. And, there is no reason for keeping it in the freezer. That's like keeping salt in the freezer. Citric acid, in its anhydrous form is very slightly hydroscopic, meaning it will absorb a little moisture from the air. This should not be significant enough to make a difference. If you are getting ricotta when you add citric, you are using too much citric, acidifying the milk below pH 5.0.


----------

